# Weather.



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me that in one week here,I can see sun, a howling gale, rain, snow & back to sun. So far this week I have worn a sombrero to keep the sun off me whilst working outside, & take my jumper & fleece off it was that hot, the next I am wrapped up with a balaclava against the wind, followed by wellingtons & waterproofs against the rain.Next day my East German border guards hat ( Spanish lad I work with next door calls me Eric Hoenecker, after the former pm of east Germany ! )because its been snowing & my ears are dropping off & today we're back to looking like speedy gonzalez. Still I can put up with the sun & it's forecast , here @ least 'till tuesday & probably longer.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like you haven't been to the UK for a while Gus! Don't you remember how you can have rain, hail, sun and fog all in one day - and that's in the summer!!
Beautiful day here crisp and sunny with that clear blue sky Madrid is famous for. However, I'm not taking advantage of it having had to take the Slovenian (see previous posts) to the airport at 4 o' clock this morning and so I'm still slopping around in dressing gown. She spent a week here in the coldest week I've had for 15 years. She thought Spain was sunny and mild, bless her!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that in one week here,I can see sun, a howling gale, rain, snow & back to sun. So far this week I have worn a sombrero to keep the sun off me whilst working outside, & take my jumper & fleece off it was that hot, the next I am wrapped up with a balaclava against the wind, followed by wellingtons & waterproofs against the rain.Next day my East German border guards hat ( Spanish lad I work with next door calls me Eric Hoenecker, after the former pm of east Germany ! )because its been snowing & my ears are dropping off & today we're back to looking like speedy gonzalez. Still I can put up with the sun & it's forecast , here @ least 'till tuesday & probably longer.


If you have come from the UK, why are you complaining? The weather is not vastly different except mainly by degree. It is as changeable here as it is there because they are both maritime nations. If you want the weather to be more stable you need to go to the middle of a continent and even then it might still be changeable, e.g. the USA can be -20C one day and +20 C the next although digging your car out of the overnight blizzard in 20C either + or - can be a bit much.

My preferred location for climate stability is Santa fé de Bogotá in Colombia - temperature 60-70F all year round, a daily deluge some time between 1.40 and 2.20 pm but everywhere bone dry again by 3pm.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes, I remember it well from the UK & I haven't been back now for 5 years, but the last 2 years here we have had more rain than in the 1st, 6 years. Last year being far worse than this year. We certainly haven't had the rainfall here that everyone else has been getting, probably a total of 7 days since before christmas.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes, I remember it well from the UK & I haven't been back now for 5 years, but the last 2 years here we have had more rain than in the 1st, 6 years. Last year being far worse than this year. We certainly haven't had the rainfall here that everyone else has been getting, probably a total of 7 days since before christmas.



We seem to have had more than our fair share of rainfall since mid December. Up til then it was really lovely, mild and sunny. But since then, not everyday but I'd say on average five days a week, we've had rain! Mostly torrential, occasionally light, but its been wet and miserable with floods and landslides everywhere. The roads around here are left with huge cracks and potholes. It seems to be brightening up now, yesterday was lovely, todays a little cloudy and the forecast is good. Hopefully its over now and we'll have a smooth run to the unbearable heat of the summer - and I'll be on here moaning about that 

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Beautiful day here crisp and sunny with that clear blue sky Madrid is famous for. However, I'm not taking advantage of it having had to take the Slovenian (see previous posts) to the airport at 4 o' clock this morning and so I'm still slopping around in dressing gown. She spent a week here in the coldest week I've had for 15 years. She thought Spain was sunny and mild, bless her!


I am not surprised, to most of northern Europe it probably does seem mild where you are. Tho even down here I found it a little chilly yesterday afternoon, then by 9pm it was very mild again. I actually went out and bought an extra duvet (and was glad I did last night). It's the temperature inside the house that bothers me rather than outside.

Caz.I


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

Having read previous posting on weather it would appear that you have had it rough over there this year. Well spring is around the corner and not too far off hopefully


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

El Tonto said:


> Having read previous posting on weather it would appear that you have had it rough over there this year. Well spring is around the corner and not too far off hopefully


It must be close, the swallows are back:clap2:



Doggy


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

El Tonto said:


> Having read previous posting on weather it would appear that you have had it rough over there this year. Well spring is around the corner and not too far off hopefully


About time you put in an appearance. How's your snow?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I am not surprised, to most of northern Europe it probably does seem mild where you are. Tho even down here I found it a little chilly yesterday afternoon, then by 9pm it was very mild again. I actually went out and bought an extra duvet (and was glad I did last night). It's the temperature inside the house that bothers me rather than outside.
> 
> Caz.I


What I meant was she *thought* it was sunny and mild and was totally caught out by the very cold weather she encountered. (It was registering -6º in the car every morning for example). Mind you they went to places like Segovia, San Lorenzo de El Escorial (about 1000m above sea level) and , wait for it, Riofrío.
The weather in Madrid is famous (or was because in recent years it hasn't followed this pattern) for being extreme - very hot summers and very cold winters, but *not* mild.
Anyway today it's bright, sunny, crisp and even a little warm in the sun. No swallows yet though


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

For Madrid, isn't the old saying "nine months of winter , 3 months of hell ?"


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> About time you put in an appearance. How's your snow?


All gone thankfully, clear blue skies but cool today.I am not looking at forecast until March is out. They call it womans month over here meaning you never know what you will get.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

El Tonto said:


> All gone thankfully, clear blue skies but cool today.I am not looking at forecast until March is out. They call it womans month over here meaning you never know what you will get.


Are you saying Gwen is changeable? 

March is Bulgarian women's month? - inclined to be a bit windy are they - must be all the lentils and beans! :clap2:


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Are you saying Gwen is changeable?
> 
> March is Bulgarian women's month? - inclined to be a bit windy are they - must be all the lentils and beans! :clap2:


Now you know what her Ladyship is like VERY changeable. Not in best of moods Rangers drew and Madrid got knocked out, not a happy bunny.


----------

